# LFS just got in Showa Koi Swordtails!



## jhays79 (Jan 22, 2012)

I was psyched as I had been searching all over the internet to buy them, and had settled on aquabid and paying a high shipping price. I broke my tank heater this morning, so I went to my LFS to get a new one, and low and behold, he had an entire tank of Koi Swords! I got two females and one male, for 10 dollars. Made my day! I'm going to try and get some decent pics tonight. I'm hoping they eventually give birth to more!​


----------



## jhays79 (Jan 22, 2012)

Tried getting a few photos, but they're tough to get good ones!
small male








one female, the other was camera shy








more of the swordtail gang!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

They look very nice!


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow they are spectacular!! Love that male!!!


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

Koi swordtails are great fish two breed as with other swordtails. But there is something about koi swords i just like


----------



## jhays79 (Jan 22, 2012)

Me too! I love how the Kois look! Actually I just love Swordtails in general. I think my tank is officially completely stocked now. I have six Cory cats, and six red eyed Swords, adn now 3 Koi Swords. It's a 29 gallon, so I figure it's about as many fish as it can handle. Now I want a bigger a tank!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Whoa.... they're really gorgeous fish. Congrats.


----------

